# Get ready



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been an observer to long, and I have decided I will wage my own war, there are many of you out there that will be left wondering what you did to deserve this. 

NO ONE IS SAFE.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

markk96 said:


> I have been an observer to long, and I have decided I will wage my own war, there are many of you out there that will be left wondering what you did to deserve this.
> 
> NO ONE IS SAFE.


Bring it on if you wanna be smacked by BOOBs :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm Ok Noted.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

The BOOB is NOT scared!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


Whitefish said:


> The BOOB is NOT scared!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah that is funny. Butthead AKA whitefish and Beavis AKA Jax. 

Suckers.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

lawl May Gosh bless those who will be brutally attacked =]


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Yeah that is funny. Butthead AKA whitefish and Beavis AKA Jax.
> 
> Suckers.


 :biglaugh: :rotfl: :biglaugh:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> lawl May Gosh bless those who will be brutally attacked =]


You might be a target of opportunity.... Watch your ass :lol: Looks like we might get that humi.. It may even come filled :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

and we have a new BOOB member as well... due to the success of Operation Flat Tire Sam is obviously a force not to be messed with and will be included in our future bombing plans....
- Maj Woody


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> mangothebartender said:
> 
> 
> > lawl May Gosh bless those who will be brutally attacked =]
> ...


YAYEE! Thanks again so much Mr. Hat101 =]] You dont have to bomb me ifyuh dont want to. Quite frankly, bombs hurt! taha but now that Im paid, you guys watch your asses as well! And truly, I mean that. I just have to figure out a better way to send stuff other than shoving it in the envolope with damp sponges


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

dont use an envelope, put it in a box in a ziplock bag, dont want valuable smokes to get damaged.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > mangothebartender said:
> ...


LMAO... Dude did you send me a cigar.. I am out of town and my wife said that I got an envelope in the mail with a cigar in it. I told her it was probably from a promo that i filled out. I wont be back in town for a few days. You are crazy, dont send cigars in an envelope they will most likely be crushed


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha oh crap, sorry =// i tried at least BUt it was wrapped in plastic baggies but still...I see where your coming from.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> markk96 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that is funny. Butthead AKA whitefish and Beavis AKA Jax.
> ...


*Best beavis voice* I am the great cornholio - do you have TP for my bunghole?

:biglaugh:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> *Best beavis voice* I am the great cornholio - do you have TP for my bunghole?
> 
> :biglaugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Haha oh crap, sorry =// i tried at least BUt it was wrapped in plastic baggies but still...I see where your coming from.


Thanks for the gesture but you should save your stogies until you have a big enough stockpile to bomb with. You need to understand that you are by far the youngest person on here, in school, and probably dont have a full time job yet. its fun to join in but dont feel obligated. You need to save your stogies for you. But... when you are finished with college and have a full time job we will happily take your stogies then :lol:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes you do have a point there I suppose. Its just when anyone bombs me, I dont feel like I HAVE to bomb someone but I really want to...but I'll save them for now


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Yes you do have a point there I suppose. Its just when anyone bombs me, I dont feel like I HAVE to bomb someone but I really want to...but I'll save them for now


There u go :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Tick Tock


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> You are crazy, dont send cigars in an envelope they will most likely be crushed


Also don't write "Bomb" or BOOM" on the outside of the package, the post office don't appreciate that he he h e

Mark, you work alone and aren't in an alliance. Therefore, nobody is afraid of you. You only chance is to contact upper BOOB leadership and beg for acceptance into the alliance.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sam said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > You are crazy, dont send cigars in an envelope they will most likely be crushed
> ...


Denied... This is a state agency :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I dont need any help
I can handle my bombs without anyone around here. I am alone here. 

Not each alliance member of the BOOBS will get hit, but I can tell you there are several that will.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> mangothebartender said:
> 
> 
> > Haha oh crap, sorry =// i tried at least BUt it was wrapped in plastic baggies but still...I see where your coming from.
> ...


+1

Great advice!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

markk96 said:


> I dont need any help
> I can handle my bombs without anyone around here. I am alone here.
> 
> Not each alliance member of the BOOBS will get hit, but I can tell you there are several that will.


^^^^^ :roll:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

this thread is wak :!:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

markk96 said:


> I dont need any help
> I can handle my bombs without anyone around here. I am alone here.
> 
> Not each alliance member of the BOOBS will get hit, but I can tell you there are several that will.


Remember...if you need to, you can always call

:twisted: INTERNATIONAL RESCUE :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

he's going to need it if he is going to be molesting some BOOBS


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Still awaiting launch orders and finishing up some fine tuning. So everyone better stay in there bunkers the end of this week and next week.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Suckers


----------

